

How Pinterest changed everything (or at least our user homepage) - cannuk
http://blog.nosweaters.com/post/19854632595/new-feature-the-user-homepage

======
dmils4
This article mentions nothing about pinterest (or how it changed your
homepage). I see the design similarities, but the link title here has little
relevance to the content.

------
twiceaday
How Pinterest changed everything (or how you can bait clicks by making an
incorrect title praising Pinterest)

